# Abby - GSD Going Crazy Chasing Water Hose ( Video )



## moodii (May 24, 2012)

MY GSD Loves Water ... :crazy:


Check That Out 

Abby in hot day - YouTube


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

My girl loves to chase the water too. So funny to watch


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Abby was having a blast and getting cooled off at the same time. Thanks for sharing your pretty girl with us, I enjoyed watching.


----------



## moodii (May 24, 2012)

katdog5911 
1sttimeforgsd

thanks guys , I'm glad you liked it and thanks for your comments 

German shepherd is really one of the best dogs i ever seen in my life 

i love my dog :crazy:


----------

